# Omg Help Me See



## msidgwick (Jan 23, 2012)

Please could some kind person point me in the right direction to either a decent magnifying glass or tool that will help me see the serial numbers of my watches as my insurance company requires them but they are soooooooo tiny i just cant read them??? Please Help


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

You need a jewellers loupe. Available on the bay.

Mike


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Pretty much any loupe and a decent light source will suffice. For the smallest of numbers a 15x loupe should be more than enough.

One of my favourite tips is to use the macro setting on your camera, display the picture on your pc and you'll have a nice easy to read serial. This is normally the cheapest and easiest way to magnify small writing as most of us have either a camera or phone with camera so it needn't cost you anything.


----------



## fernface (Mar 9, 2011)

The bays your friend in this case, just waiting for one to arrive, was less than a fiver. I have very old eyes!!


----------



## msidgwick (Jan 23, 2012)

Wow!! Thanks for the prompt replies. Checking the bay now for a Loupe 15x but just trying the macro setting on my phone now while i have the watches all out and listed, Many thanks


----------



## msidgwick (Jan 23, 2012)

Stupid question but is 15x better then 40x or is it the greater number the better magnifyer????


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

The greater the number the greater the magnification, but also the dimmer the view. 15x should be more than enough for your purposes.


----------



## msidgwick (Jan 23, 2012)

feenix said:


> The greater the number the greater the magnification, but also the dimmer the view. 15x should be more than enough for your purposes.


Thanks Feenix i just done some homework via this site http://www.quicktest.co.uk/loupes.htm

*SINGLE LENSES, TRIPLETS AND 5-ELEMENTS LENSES* which do you recommend for a 15x???


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

For looking at serial numbers a cheap single lens should be more than adequate.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

i like USB digital microscopes - about thirty quid would get a 200x magnification and the are more fun than loupes!


----------



## Tony1951 (Dec 23, 2011)

scottswatches said:


> i like USB digital microscopes - about thirty quid would get a 200x magnification and the are more fun than loupes!


That's a great idea now. I get a bit sick of having the work so near my face when I'm using my x10 loupe. This way, I could sit up and work in a more normal position. Also, you can take photos with them at high mag.

I think this might be my next purchase.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Tony1951 said:


> scottswatches said:
> 
> 
> > i like USB digital microscopes - about thirty quid would get a 200x magnification and the are more fun than loupes!
> ...


I have a Veho 200x and that is more than adequate - so easy my 3 year old uses it as a toy too!


----------



## msidgwick (Jan 23, 2012)

scottswatches said:


> i like USB digital microscopes - about thirty quid would get a 200x magnification and the are more fun than loupes!


Ill look into these as struggling to get a decent Loupe and i gotta admit i prefer the sitting up stance then the crouched over struggling one anyday.

Thank you


----------

